# Smelly poo...



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

My Pom puppy, Mitsu, came home with me on Friday. He had an accident in the car which stink the whole car out then we got home and he did a poop in his crate at night and that stink out the whole flat!!!

I've just switched his food to Orijen, plus a home cooked mean (usually chicken with rice) and the poop doesn't stink so bad anymore. Is it because he was on poor quality food and that's why the poop stink so much? (The breeder tried to feed him a mixture of home cooked food and all different brand food such as Eukanuba, Pro Plan, Royal Canin, etc just to let him adjust to different brand and gave me a load of crap food to "try" with the puppy pack. But I put him on Orijen straight away coz I know it's good quality.)

Also, sometimes he's poop is quite watery (not really diarrhea), sometimes it's loose poop , and sometimes it's more solid. Maybe I'm just being impatient coz it's only been 4-5 days since he's been with me. Do you think he's still adjusting to the food?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

He probably is just adjusting to the food as when you switch from one kibble to the next, you must do it gradually. Some people say a week's process and other say two weeks is better. You shouldn't just put down one brand of food, then next meal put down another brand of food and not expect a change in his bowels. Good luck with the change!


----------



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

The thing is that the breeder keep changing his food and she wasn't feeding him in any one particular brand so I can't gradually change his diet.

I guess he's not doing too bad since there's not been any diarrhea (apart from when he's stressed coz I'm trying to train him to spend time alone in his play pen).


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like it was probably just a combination of stress, new food, and the crappy old food. 

When you cook for him, you can probably leave out the white rice, as dogs are carnivores and don't have any need for carbs in their diets. Try adding in different things like eggs and various meat sources as well. Maybe for now you can give him a little bit of plain, non-fat yogurt so that he can have a few more digestive enzymes helping his tummy out.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I think when he settles down w/his diet and the stress of a new environment, he will have firmer stools. And, putting him on a high quality kibble will definitely help.


----------



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

He's also not eating a lot as well. He's now 8 weeks, about 770 grams, and he eats about half a hand full of Orijen for puppies a day plus a cooked meal which is about 1/2 a hand full again. Is it something I should be worried about?

I've only just started to weigh him. He seems quite energetic still and poop twice a day at the moment. Is it normal that he only eat so little?


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

When did you first notice that the stools were foul-smelling?


----------



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

It's been like that ever since I brought him home. Even on the way home he had an accident in the car and it stinks.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it's perfectly normal he eats so little, he's a very little puppy! Most tiny puppies like poms only need about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of food a day, combine that with a home-cooked diet and he really doesn't need that much. Not to mention the fact that you're feeding Orijen which is extremely rich and filling, he just doesn't need to eat that much to get full, and that's a good thing.


----------



## msula95 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 13 week old Vizsla that I acquired 4 weeks ago. She was on purina pc. I switched her to Orijen Puppy. She eats great. Intially, she had loose stools (not diarea). They have firmed up a little, but I equate it to humans and beleive that a soft stool is healthier than rock hard chunks. Additionally, it is smelly. This does not bother me. I don't expect the manufacturer to formulate for less smell; I am more concerned with health, vitality and healthy coat. I am very happy with the Origen.


----------



## 00BabyBunny00 (Jan 2, 2009)

oh... I didn't mean his poo's getting smellier... I mean once he started on Orijen, his poo smelled less. And I was just wondering if good quality food makes his tummy better hence less smelly poo.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Foul-smelling stools are usually associated with what your dog eats, but may be a sign of a medical condition. Stools normally have an unpleasant odor, but one that is recognized as fairly common. From my experience, I relate cystic fybrosis with foul smelling stools. Home care depends on the specific diagnosis. If your dog has associated symptoms -- abdominal pain, fever, chills, cramping, weight loss, stools that float or are difficult to flush (when flushed down a toilet), blood in the stool, black or pale stools, mucus in the stool, or diet-related changes in your dog's stool -- call your veterinarian. Your veterinarian will ask you questions about your dog's medical history and perform a physical examination. Are the stools an abnormal color (especially pale or clay-colored stools)? Stools that have an extremely bad, out-of-the-ordinary odor may be associated with certain medical conditions. I also know foul smelling stools to be a sign of Gluten-induced enteropathy (sprue, celiac disease). Follow your veterinarian's instructions closely, and adhere strictly to prescribed diets. Are there floating stools or stools that are difficult to flush? (If you are flushing your dog's stools down the toilet, which is usually what I do when my pup goes in the house, and that is a common thing when housetraining a puppy.)


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That could all mean something, but China's stool gets pale and mucusy when she has too much ham. It's usually only one or two stools after that then it's done. And we don't give her ham all the time. Maybe once a month.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Foul-smelling stools also have normal causes, most notably diet. Foul smelling stools are also associated with malabsorption. If your dog has diarrhea, make sure to increase his water intake to avoid dehydration. What sort of diet has been eaten recently? A stool sample will be obtained for laboratory analysis.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Puppies have all sorts of things going on. With their food changes their poo may be smelly and soft even diarrhea. It doesn't mean there is something wrong w/your puppy. Considering you just got the puppy and you have been searching for food for him, I would think it was more stress related at this time. However, if he has persistent diarrhea I would have him checked out at the vets. Since he is a puppy you do want to be careful and not let anything go on too long. IMO.


----------

